# Mother and 2 kids need info



## Jsedgwick (May 7, 2013)

I am a single mother trying to take my two older children fishing. I grew up fishing in Perdido Key. I fished as a kid off of a boat in the bay and off of the shore along the beach. My Grandmother that took me fishing when I was kid passed away 9 years ago without ever teaching me how she knew when and where to fish. I have been attempting to research for days how to know when and where what fish are running in Perdido Key but am not finding any answers. If anyone has any information that can help my children and I know what we need to know to actually have the correct set up and bait to catch something when and where we are fishing I would greatly appreciate the share.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

If you go up to the pier, there should be some people there willing to enlighten you with information. Plus you can probably rent a pole or two and do what every one else is doing.
Shrimp on a hook is a guarantee .
I know it must be difficult with no knowledge trying to accomplish this . But dibs to you for trying. You should be able to get some instruction and information as this gets out. Good luck


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

How old are your kids? Boys girls? I'd love to take them fishing. I have a boat that is currently being worked on. I have tons of private spots offshore. I have a place a olde river in orange beach and I fish a good bit during the warm weather. Don't worry bout pay for fuel or anything those smiles will take care of that. I will let you know when I start fishing and y'all are welcome if you don't mind the offshore thing.


----------



## Jsedgwick (May 7, 2013)

Well I have some knowledge just not enough. I may try the pier, thank you. I really want to take my kids where I grew up fishing in Perdido Key I just dont know what exactly I would be fishing for. I would at the pier either for that matter. I know you can catch speckled trout, and whiting in Perdido because that is what we always caught but that is about what I know. I would really like to take my kids this weekend either from our kayaks in the bay or from the shore but i dont know what runs in May in Perdido.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

well welcome to pff, ive never fishing in perdido key but look for deep areas along the beach to fish. you'll be able to find them by watching the waves. if you see waves crashing and then the water calms down before the waves crash on the beach again, fish those spots. also where two sand bars end is usaully good. if perdido key is anything like pcola pompano,redfish,ladyfish, whiting, and catfish are running now. plus sharks and spanish. im sure ive missed something but there are many people on here who will help you out. i hope yall have a great time. my mom is a single mother so i know how hard it can be. good luck and tight lines.
shrimp is great bait always, and sandfleas. as far as for your setup, it all depends on money and preference. theres alot more people on here that can help you with that better than i can.


----------



## Jsedgwick (May 7, 2013)

Hi reel trouble My daughter is 11 my son is 6. and they are both pretty decent fishers. None of this dinky spider man pole stuff. They want a real pole!  We have never been offshore.


----------



## Jsedgwick (May 7, 2013)

Thank you forever fishing. I remember how we rigged our poles for whiting when I was a kid and if they are running now my kids would be thrilled with that. I seem to remember them being pretty easy to clean as well so win win right? Thanks again!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Either launch your kayaks at Johnson's beach ramp or go down to the last walk over to the icw. Put a live shrimp under a popping cork with a #1 sized hook about 18". Fish over the grass flats and on the edges of the white sand pot holes. This will produce trout, redfish and flounder. Fishing in that area is actually good right now. Good luck I hope this helps.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

IMO whiting arent bad to clean at all. easier than mullet if that helps any.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Jsedgwick said:


> Thank you forever fishing. I remember how we rigged our poles for whiting when I was a kid and if they are running now my kids would be thrilled with that. I seem to remember them being pretty easy to clean as well so win win right? Thanks again!


*The whiting and pompano can now be caught off the beach, surf fishing. Look for a wash out / rip tide area, and that is where they will be, caught on a sand flea or peeled fresh dead shrimp.*

*The skipjacks / ladyfish just hit the beach last week. Not my type to eat, but for kids, they sure are fun to catch. If this is what you want, get out there soon, as I hear they are non-stop action right now.*


----------



## Drone82 (Jun 22, 2009)

Redfish are running thick right now, too. We go at least twice a week out to Johnson's. We do our fishing at night, though. I will run out there on my way home before it gets dark and spot the cuts and mark them on my chartplotter app on my phone. Then we will set out later that night. Lots of catfish, and lots of no-see-ums right now too (if there's no wind like last night...I itch all over!) We would be happy to show you some of the tricks out there and let yall come fish with us if you'd like!


----------



## Jsedgwick (May 7, 2013)

Flatspro said:


> Either launch your kayaks at Johnson's beach ramp or go down to the last walk over to the icw. Put a live shrimp under a popping cork with a #1 sized hook about 18". Fish over the grass flats and on the edges of the white sand pot holes. This will produce trout, redfish and flounder. Fishing in that area is actually good right now. Good luck I hope this helps.



Thank you! That helps a lot. We have kayaked the Big Lagoon side of the ICW but havn't done the Johnson's beach side I think I will take your advice on this.


----------



## Jsedgwick (May 7, 2013)

Drone82 said:


> Redfish are running thick right now, too. We go at least twice a week out to Johnson's. We do our fishing at night, though. I will run out there on my way home before it gets dark and spot the cuts and mark them on my chartplotter app on my phone. Then we will set out later that night. Lots of catfish, and lots of no-see-ums right now too (if there's no wind like last night...I itch all over!) We would be happy to show you some of the tricks out there and let yall come fish with us if you'd like!



That is an awesome offer! I will probably take you up on that in the near future. I guess I need to go ahead and get a members pass to Johnson's beach. Try a lavender, lemon, and vanilla oil mix for the no see ums.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Jsedgwick said:


> That is an awesome offer! I will probably take you up on that in the near future. I guess I need to go ahead and get a members pass to Johnson's beach. Try a lavender, lemon, and vanilla oil mix for the no see ums.


Jsedgwick what do lavender, lemon, and vanilla oil mix do to the no see ums?


----------



## Drone82 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll have to try that! Off did nothing to keep them away.


----------



## Drone82 (Jun 22, 2009)

PM Sent


----------



## Jsedgwick (May 7, 2013)

Lexcore said:


> Jsedgwick what do lavender, lemon, and vanilla oil mix do to the no see ums?


I'm not sure what it does to them but I know they don't like it. You can get the oils at evermans what I do is mix several drops of each with a carrier oil like almond and put a sprig of fresh lavender in with it


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

If you're talking about taking the kayaks, I wouldn't mind a few tag-alongs sometime. I love putting kids on the fish. The trout have been thick in Big Lagoon lately. I think I could put y'all on em easily enough. I usually launch at Johnson Beach. Shoot me a pm if you're interested.


----------

